# Desert hairy or Dune scorpion?



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi guys,
when i got this i was told it was a Smeringurus mesaensis.

but it looks to me more like a Hadrurus arizonensis.

Is it just my inexperience or was it labelled incorrectly?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Defanatly Hadrurus Arizonensis (Desert Hairy)


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

thought as much. many thanks. suppose one upside is that she's apparently gravid


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The Sandman said:


> Hi guys,
> when i got this i was told it was a Smeringurus mesaensis.
> 
> but it looks to me more like a Hadrurus arizonensis.
> ...


 Hadrurus arizonensis, for sure.

Where did you buy this one, out of interest?


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Dont really wanna say as he's a well known supplier. guys on here mention his store quite regularly


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The Sandman said:


> Dont really wanna say as he's a well known supplier. guys on here mention his store quite regularly


*Shrugs*

Okay.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

The Embryos should be visible ventrally, look for little white blobs between the Sternites this should clearly indicate weather the Scorpion is gravid


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

no sign of embryo's and looking at the pectines, im pretty sure its a male. completely disappointed with being sold a male desert hairy(not that i dont like them) when it was supposed to be a gravid dune scorpion.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The Sandman said:


> no sign of embryo's and looking at the pectines, im pretty sure its a male*. completely disappointed with being sold a male desert hairy(not that i dont like them) when it was supposed to be a gravid dune scorpion*.


I assume you have contacted unnamed seller?


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea, went back to him and informed him of the mis-ID.... he offered a refund but i turned it down as it was still a good price for a desert hairy lol


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Then i went to Animal World and got another desert hairy lol


----------

